# Go big



## MtnBiker (Apr 15, 2021)

Haas had a sale on cutting tools (like a massive 75% off sale). Picked up a 4" face mill which came with cat 40. Got my 1.5" R8 arbor from Suncoast. Wow was that thing ever BIG. Also started a tear down and cleaning on the new Super Spacer. Machinist friend didn't need it and let it go for cheap. I'm stoked - works really well. Just needs a good cleaning and some new grease. Oh, and when I tried to pick this up...oooof, no idea it was that heavy (160 lbs with the chuck mounted). Seems this hobby takes hold just when heavy stuff starts to feel heavier.


----------



## mksj (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks very similar to the Iscar I picked up years ago and I also use the Sowa R8 arbor.  Is there a seat adjustment next too the insert or is then notches for coolant jets. I also picked up another Haas 2.5" boring head that I setup for steel, thanks to David Best mentioning the sale. The Vertex Super-Dex are very nice, and useful, but darn heavy. I keep mine on a roller table near my mill so it is more of a lateral move to the mill table. 

The 4" face mill gives an incredibly nice finish in aluminum, this is mine milling 7075. I would wager that the inserts are not interchangeable, but with 8 cutting edges they should last a very long time.


----------



## MtnBiker (Apr 15, 2021)

I believe cooling jets. And yes...thanks to David Best. Total score on the Haas stuff. I like the look of your setup Mark. I need more light in close.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 16, 2021)

That was the last sale, not a current one correct? That was a score


----------



## MtnBiker (Apr 16, 2021)

Aukai said:


> That was the last sale, not a current one correct? That was a score


Last. Haas was pumping their new tooling line. David Best did a test. They all cut very nicely.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 16, 2021)

There is a sale going on now too, but not as good as David's one, but only face mill bodies, and inserts are separate.


----------

